# Am I picking the right puppy?



## csandlin (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been looking for a GSD for a little while now and talked to quite a few breeders who have given me prices ranging from $200-$3500 per puppy. After long conversations and visits to several I came across a breeder that I think may work, however, I am a little nervous and would like some input and advice. Here is the situation and history.

First, another breeder recommended the breeder because the sire was from their line. He is from good stock and has a good proven show line and papers. They also have all the documentation for hips and so on. He was shown recently, I am not sure how he did, he does have a faulty coat, and it is long. He is beautiful and friendly. He is also the American line.

The dam is the German line and is also very friendly and well trained. She didn't seem highly active as I was told most were. She was busy, just not overly. She was a police service dog before this breeder purchased her.

The story is that the breeder purchased her and the previous owner never gave them the papers. For the last three years they have been trying to locate them to get the papers and have had no luck. So therefore the puppies cannot be registered. The dam was registered and has records the same as the sire, however, without the proof they can't register the litter. 

You can tell by looking at her she is purebred and this seems to be an unfortunate situation. They bred because the male was having issues with confidence. They have another female that is a little more aggressive and wouldn't let him get to her. So with the help of the other breeder they bred this litter. This is the sire's first litter.

They have made everyone aware that they are unregistered, but they are guaranteeing them as they were. We have visited them twice and were free to take them home at six weeks, but decided to wait until they were nine. 

My question and concern is should I worry about this or does this seem fishy? They have the backing from two other breeders who have good lines and are registered with AKC. 

Please help,
Thank you!
Sorry so long


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate post

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...299-am-i-picking-right-puppy.html#post1915132


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly, I wouldn't buy from a breeder that lets puppies go home at six weeks, period. There's way too much information out there showing that this is detrimental to the development of the pups. In fact, in some places it is illegal to do so. 

Also, no dog needs to be bred. If they don't have the papers they shouldn't have bred her.


----------

